# Just passed CPC exam!



## rumblel (Oct 21, 2011)

Yah!!! Just passed my CPC exam.  Have worked in the health field for over 5 years as a receptionist and biller.   I am having a hard time finding a job opportunity.  Any body help?  Any suggestions?


----------



## aclements (Oct 21, 2011)

Congratulations! That is an awesome accomplishment! Where are you located?


----------



## jabwagner57@verizon.net (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck! Passed two years ago and still not finding work in this field.


----------



## Beatricedike (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulation! keep on  looking for, and just remember the job market is very hard right now but a positive and good attitude always pay off ... don't give up


----------

